# Rarities Ludwigia inclinata sp. 'curly/tornado', Echinodorus 'Aflame', Rotala Sunset



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Just took these photos of a few of my favorite plants. I received the Ludwigia inclinata sp. curly/tornado a couple of weeks ago and it seems to be recovering from its harsh treatment by the postal service. The priority box it was in was smashed with both ends popped out. They must have had it on the bottom of a pile of mail. Curly was smashed flat and I didn't think he'd make it but he's growing from the top and putting out some roots so I'm hopeful. The Echinodorus 'Aflame' is doing nicely since it was received along with Curly. It's been growing faster than I had anticipated. Also, my Rotala 'Sunset' aka Ammania sp. Sulawesi is really growing well since I obtained it from a single stem about a month ago. I was very apprehensive with this one since so many have had trouble growing it. It's leaves aren't as red as a photo I've seen but that may be due to my not fertilizing the water column. I'm using MTS with a cap of Azoo Plant Grower Bed, CO2 and a 250W 6500K CFL.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I'm totally jealous of that Rotala sunset! Its hard to get it to look that good. Do you use hard or soft water?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> I'm totally jealous of that Rotala sunset! Its hard to get it to look that good. Do you use hard or soft water?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I use straight R/O water so it's pretty soft. I haven't tested my water for a couple of months now but here are the stats from then:
TDS 195
KH 5
GH 8
pH 6.6-6.8
NH4 0
NO2 0
NO3 0


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Not to side track but that collection of moss looks great. Its been 3 months now and mine don't look anything like that. Granted I do have low light.

Tank looks nice!


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

davrx said:


> Thanks, I use straight R/O water so it's pretty soft. I haven't tested my water for a couple of months now but here are the stats from then:
> TDS 195
> KH 5
> GH 8
> ...



Just to prevent misinformation...

Your GH and (and KH in different ways) are what determines hard/soft water. Your numbers do NOT indicate soft water. You must be adding gh booster to get those numbers...

Your NO3 being 0 I believe indicates super low nitrates... which is commonly believed to help in getting plants to redden up...It is also a good way to get BGA.


Be that as it may, enjoy your beautifully red plants!


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

astrosag said:


> Not to side track but that collection of moss looks great. Its been 3 months now and mine don't look anything like that. Granted I do have low light.
> 
> Tank looks nice!


Thanks, it's Fissidens fontanus and has almost engulfed the driftwood it's growing on.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

zavikan said:


> Just to prevent misinformation...
> 
> Your GH and (and KH in different ways) are what determines hard/soft water. Your numbers do NOT indicate soft water. You must be adding gh booster to get those numbers...
> 
> ...


Nope, I'm not adding anything to the water. The Azoo substrate may be though. I've never had BGA in this tank. Only some hair algae that my flag fish devour.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow super nice and healthy plants!:thumbsup:


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Wow super nice and healthy plants!:thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Lovely Aflame swords!

-Gordon


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

gordonrichards said:


> Lovely Aflame swords!
> 
> -Gordon


Thank you


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*Rotala 'sunset' update*

Just took these photos today of the Rotala 'sunset'. Still thriving.


----------



## kris66 (Jan 3, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

kris66 said:


> looks great!


Thanks


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I hate to bump this super old thread, but were there ever any updates on this? I'm particularly interested in how the Aflame would be since I have never seen a large one, nor have I ever seen ones as large as what you already posted, and I can only assume that they got much larger over time.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

HybridHerp said:


> I hate to bump this super old thread, but were there ever any updates on this? I'm particularly interested in how the Aflame would be since I have never seen a large one, nor have I ever seen ones as large as what you already posted, and I can only assume that they got much larger over time.


I'll have to take some photos and post them. They are about twice that size now but the leaves are nearly solid black instead of the more purple kind of color you see when I first got them.


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 3, 2012)

Any updates? This has got to be one of the most beautiful tanks I have ever seen. I love your variety of plants. And they all look so healthy. Have you thought about throwing any shrimp in there?


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

trueblu8 said:


> Any updates? This has got to be one of the most beautiful tanks I have ever seen. I love your variety of plants. And they all look so healthy. Have you thought about throwing any shrimp in there?


Thanks, I'll have to take some photos although it looks more like a jungle now. I have some Amano shrimp in there but anything smaller I think might become fish food.


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow. That lace plant, curly, sunset and flame are just beautiful!! I've got one spot in my 29 that I was just thinking last night a lace plant might fit there and the way this one bends over the top of the water just convinced me that it would be perfect!!

Very nice colorful tank!! 

PS- your fish are beautiful as well!


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

gordonrichards said:


> Lovely Aflame swords!
> 
> -Gordon



I was going to say the same thing, mine is not near that red.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

peachii said:


> Wow. That lace plant, curly, sunset and flame are just beautiful!! I've got one spot in my 29 that I was just thinking last night a lace plant might fit there and the way this one bends over the top of the water just convinced me that it would be perfect!!
> 
> Very nice colorful tank!!
> 
> PS- your fish are beautiful as well!


Thank you. The Madagascar Lace Plant can become a huge plant. I've had mine for years and the leaves can be 3' long and 6" wide. I have to constantly thin the leaves or it would take over my tank.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Noahma said:


> I was going to say the same thing, mine is not near that red.


Mine were only red when they were young, they're black now. I need to go take some photos to post as updates.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*Echinodorus AFlame*

If anyone is interested, I'm going to be selling one of these, I can't list it for a little over a day yet but this is a heads up.


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

What causes them to turn black? I never seen that before. Pm me when your ready!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

davrx said:


> If anyone is interested, I'm going to be selling one of these, I can't list it for a little over a day yet but this is a heads up.


How come ya selling? Could you pm me a price and a pic of it and we can talk privately?


----------

